# treat days..



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Feeling really guilty on treat days .. Even tho I've been solidly good an trained longer harder and faster I still feel really anxious over Xmas and having treat days :/ I'm hoping the worse I feel the more it will make me not want to have treats and i can stamp then out..altho I known ive earn them ..

Definitely feeling I have an angel and a devil on my Shoulders today! As soon as the devil tells me to eat something bad I do it and then feel realy bad and guilty after and want to vomit! My head is normally so strong feel this is the last thing I have to conked


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Bullimia could be your friend.eat what you like - blow chunks, job done.

Free eating disorder that might be worth a look.....John Prescot looked well on it


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

ive been through all that it dominated a few years of my life .. definitely dont want to go back but i know that part of my is still inside and i try and over come it but some days its a battle


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

eat sh1t and get fat..throw it up and have an eating disorder, have the will to not eat it.....cant think of anything else.

get a little fat and diet it off.

Everything in life is a choice, everything has a ramification. Its what well balanced adults call living

I think you still have a few emotional issues to deal with


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

yea i definitely do, id say im 75% of the way on the right path but the other part of me still creeps back in sometimes but trying to deal with it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i just see food as a bunch of compounds that taste nice when well prepared and can be manipulated and consumed in ways to elicit biological responses i want to achieve.....

Oh - plus some chocolate now and then which is satans dung lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

have u seen more transformation post and photos? ive been through alot over the past few years lots of up and downs i just need to get rid of all the badness and keep with the retraining my brain being on here helps as its a constant reminder of what i want to become x


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

the negatives outweigh the positive. but i belive everybodys got a little devil in them. 90 good, 10 bad ( mainly to socialise) and plenty of good training and rest them lipids will keep away!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

its definitely easier to be negative then positive is all situation .. i just need to find a happy medium ive been doing so well but dont want to lose control just cuz its xmas, either need to dig deeper and have the will power as i know its there or not feel guilty for eating crap over xmas


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

if you are "worried" abouting eating a bit of junk and having feelings of guilt and overly fretting about it - you are not in a great relationship with food.

You need to overeat by 9000 Kcal to put a KG of fat on.

IMO you should relax and have what you want for a day or two then clean up again - dont binge eat, dont worry and dont honk it up.....you need to learn how to detatch emotion from food and learn to enjoy some sweet food without being upset.

I actually feel a bit sad for you now. chin up


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gymjim said:


> the negatives outweigh the positive. but i belive everybodys got a little devil in them. 90 good, 10 bad ( mainly to socialise) and plenty of good training and rest them lipids will keep away!!


jim......I can almost see your willy in your avater.......just putting that out there


----------



## Warman (Aug 13, 2010)

christmas is 1 day, call it a cheat/treat day its good for you in alot of respects, then back to normal on boxing day, dont see where the toughy is tbh, i have a few drinks and eat **** in christmas day and it definatly doesnt make me fat for the next 11 months where i then dread christmas coming round again to ruin my years diet...its one day!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

the good days definitely out weigh the bad but the bad days are tuff, i guess im to harsh on myself sometimes , everyone on here has been such a great help xx


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Warman said:


> christmas is 1 day, call it a cheat/treat day its good for you in alot of respects, then back to normal on boxing day, dont see where the toughy is tbh, i have a few drinks and eat **** in christmas day and it definatly doesnt make me fat for the next 11 months where i then dread christmas coming round again to ruin my years diet...its one day!


WTF Warman - your not a million miles away from visible toolage either......


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Uriel said:


> Bullimia could be your friend.eat what you like - blow chunks, job done.
> 
> Free eating disorder that might be worth a look.....John Prescot looked well on it


You should go round schools teaching them kind of gems :thumb:


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Uriel said:


> WTF Warman - your not a million miles away from visible toolage either......


Big and proud well endowed, uriel maybe you should start showing abit more, or do you have a .m.i.n.g.e really?  drop your gash out!!!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

gymjim said:


> Big and proud well endowed, uriel maybe you should start showing abit more, or do you have a .m.i.n.g.e really?  drop your gash out!!!


yeah on his fcuking face:lol:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

gymjim said:


> Big and proud well endowed, uriel maybe you should start showing abit more, or do you have a .m.i.n.g.e really?  drop your gash out!!!


show me your and i show you mine lol....you wouldn't like it dry in the bum......I'd hope lol


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thing is tho i have plan things tomorrow Xmas day and boxing day so it's 3 days .. And no gym altho I'm gna get up extra early in the morning and run for a few miles will ease the guilt


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

misshayley said:


> Thing is tho i have plan things tomorrow Xmas day and boxing day so it's 3 days .. And no gym altho I'm gna get up extra early in the morning and run for a few miles will ease the guilt


have a read of this book http://www.filestube.com/99866d3bc73a1dbe03ea/details.html hes probably the most knowledgeable person on fat loss!!


----------



## gymjim (Feb 1, 2009)

Uriel said:


> *show me your and i show you mine lol*....you wouldn't like it dry in the bum......I'd hope lol


Youve used that one before!!

Dry nahh id would rather it be after ive a had a sloppy **** after a hot jalfrezi to give your tip the sting!!


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> have a read of this book http://www.filestube.com/99866d3bc73a1dbe03ea/details.html hes probably the most knowledgeable person on fat loss!!


Thanks il look into it x x


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

gymjim said:


> Youve used that one before!!
> 
> Dry nahh id would rather it be after ive a had a sloppy **** after a hot jalfrezi to give your tip the sting!!


Boys you both have hot bodies


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Hayley keep your head up for fvck sake


----------



## mrh (Jul 9, 2011)

**** it its christmas enjoy your self! 80 percent of the diet your maintain dictates how you look no the occasional indulges i have a cheat meals once a week usually and still losing bodyfat fast.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank u  I know I should keep my head up and I do have bad days and can't control my feelings but this is why i like ukm u all keep me focused and on track.. It's Xmas so I'm treating myself and will not feel bad but I can't wait to get back to the gym on Tuesday and get straight back to normal

Thanks everyone who has been kind to me it really does mean alot x x x


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

misshayley said:


> Feeling really guilty on treat days .. Even tho I've been solidly good an trained longer harder and faster I still feel really anxious over Xmas and having treat days :/ I'm hoping the worse I feel the more it will make me not want to have treats and i can stamp then out..altho I known ive earn them ..
> 
> Definitely feeling I have an angel and a devil on my Shoulders today! As soon as the devil tells me to eat something bad I do it and then feel realy bad and guilty after and want to vomit! My head is normally so strong feel this is the last thing I have to conked


Ok


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

anab0lic said:


> Keep in mind* it takes 3500kcals of more food than your body needs to gain 1lb of fat* roughly.... one day where u allow yourself a bit more freedom and enjoy a few of your favourite foods isnt going to set you back that much...


whilst this is technically true - it ios not the full picture for someone with a weight problem...

If you are carb sensitve - you hold lots of water to process carbs..add in a bit of salt and some glycogen depleteion/refill.....one single bad MEAL (carby salty MSG laden) at way under 1000Kcal can put 7 lbs of weight plus on someone (not fat) - mentally that can be a ballbreaker


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

I don't think it would set you back at all, you train hard all the time so a few days of eating what you like won't make a difference coz you'll burn it off soon as you get back to the gym anyway


----------



## paul69 (Dec 21, 2011)

Just don't stress about it

We don't need to eat crap it serves no purpose whatsoever , so try not to eat it , like you said you do then feel rubbish after , doesn't that speak volumes


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

paul69 said:


> Just don't stress about it
> 
> We don't need to eat crap it serves no purpose whatsoever , so try not to eat it , like you said you do then feel rubbish after , doesn't that speak volumes


This is so so true I need to adapt this mentality x x


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Uriel said:


> whilst this is technically true - it ios not the full picture for someone with a weight problem...
> 
> If you are carb sensitve - you hold lots of water to process carbs..add in a bit of salt and some glycogen depleteion/refill.....one single bad MEAL (carby salty MSG laden) at way under 1000Kcal can put 7 lbs of weight plus on someone (not fat) - mentally that can be a ballbreaker


So true

I gained 8 pounds yesterday (had my xmas day yesterday)..I'm like WTF? Didn't even eat that much ffs


----------



## DaPs (Apr 4, 2007)

since when has a cheat meal become a whole cheat day? I don't have a cheat meal at all . Its up to you, do you want to reach your goals or not....


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

iv cheated since last friday, ate **** every day, cant of had over 100 grams of protein a day, at least 300g of sugars a day and god knows how many carbs, ill keep this going till monday, also no gym has been done since then haha and i cant see much difference in fat gain, if any at all.


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> iv cheated since last friday, ate **** every day, cant of had over 100 grams of protein a day, at least 300g of sugars a day and god knows how many carbs, ill keep this going till monday, also no gym has been done since then haha and i cant see much difference in fat gain, if any at all.


[email protected]


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Ts23 said:


> iv cheated since last friday, ate **** every day, cant of had over 100 grams of protein a day, at least 300g of sugars a day and god knows how many carbs, ill keep this going till monday, also no gym has been done since then haha and i cant see much difference in fat gain, if any at all.


[email protected]


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

Ts23 said:


> iv cheated since last friday, ate **** every day, cant of had over 100 grams of protein a day, at least 300g of sugars a day and god knows how many carbs, ill keep this going till monday, also no gym has been done since then haha and i cant see much difference in fat gain, if any at all.


[email protected]


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

i deserved it, i just finished a comp the saturday before haha.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

i used to get guilty after cheat days. after a while i got used to the fact one day a week isnt going to change much


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm just gonna stop having 'em, full stop.

I've got a stag do coming up in the early summer so from now until then I ain't touching a drop of alcohol, and any cheat meal will still be high protein/low carb. I've still too far to go to get somewhere close to what I'll be happy with, and I react horrendously to junk food.


----------



## misshayley (Dec 5, 2011)

Isn't it good to shock your body tho every now and then by eating crap every now and then? And then get ur body back into diet mood?


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

My body is sooo unforgiving i can't really ever have treat days . Cheat meal yes but treat days no . I just end up looking like sh-it !!!


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> My body is sooo unforgiving i can't really ever have treat days . Cheat meal yes but treat days no . I just end up looking like sh-it !!!


Same mate


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Nickthegreek said:


> My body is sooo unforgiving i can't really ever have treat days . Cheat meal yes but treat days no . I just end up looking like sh-it !!!


I guarente it will be mainly water, it takes times to put fat on and higer your bodyfat % imo, after a week of dieting and training ull be back to normal, i no after this week binge iv done, after 1 week back in the gym with dieting ill be back were i was no probs.


----------



## Nickthegreek (Jan 27, 2011)

KI3RAN said:


> Same mate


Yeah it's the truth that i even have to watch what i eat on holiday to stay in top condition . It's a good thing that i actually love healthy clean food . Otherwise i'd be screwed!


----------



## beardogg (Oct 10, 2011)

Im carb sensitive, over Xmas I seem to have put 11lbs on... I'm guessing this is water, what is the best way to get this shifted again...?


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

beardogg said:


> Im carb sensitive, over Xmas I seem to have put 11lbs on... I'm guessing this is water, what is the best way to get this shifted again...?


I lost 4lbs 

I'd suggest hard cardio for a week or so.

Will be mostly water yes


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

beardogg said:


> Im carb sensitive, over Xmas I seem to have put 11lbs on... I'm guessing this is water, what is the best way to get this shifted again...?


Drop all carbs for 3 days, fasted cardio for 40 minutes each day. Done!!


----------



## beardogg (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you, I'm guessing by fasted cardio you mean cardio without carbs?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

cardio without any food whatsoever


----------



## beardogg (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep I get you, so instead of going gym first thing in the morning and doing weights I do cardio instead


----------



## jed (Nov 30, 2011)

fasted cardio is going for a run before breakfast


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

beardogg said:


> Yep I get you, so instead of going gym first thing in the morning and doing weights I do cardio instead


In that case, do the weights as normal and add 20 minutes of cardio after the weights.

Do fasted cardio on the days you don't do weights


----------



## beardogg (Oct 10, 2011)

I only have 45mins available to me in the mornings before work though so can't add 20mins to it... I'm at the gym mon to fri then have sat& sun off unless I'm playing rugby


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Get up 20 mins earlier


----------



## beardogg (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm at the gym for 6:30am when it opens lol


----------

